# A word of thanks



## Chris (Mar 3, 2007)

To everyone that's donated, supported and contributed to the site over the years. All the donations I get go right towards the server fees, and to pay for nifty custom-coded upgrades, and I'll keep adding more cool shit to do here as we go on. 

I really, really appreciate it, and would buy you all a beer if I could.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 3, 2007)

Come to see Solitude Aeturnus at Powerfest and you can!


----------



## Chris (Mar 3, 2007)

It's 1,000 miles from here, almost exactly.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## settite (Mar 3, 2007)

You can buy me a beer in June/July! Or in Canada if you end up going to that planning conference.

Oh yeah! I want another shirt SS.org shirt!


----------



## Michael (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Leon (Mar 3, 2007)

thank YOU.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 3, 2007)

You're welcome, Chris!  and if you ever need anything, let me know, i'd be glad to contribute more. Thanks for running a cool site!


----------



## Ken (Mar 4, 2007)

It says a lot about a site when people are actually willing to pay for something they can use for free.


----------



## dpm (Mar 4, 2007)

Chris, donating is my way of thanking _you_ for running a great site, and for letting me post my shit here. Let's all have a Top Gun manhug


----------



## Ryan (Mar 4, 2007)

Ken Burtch said:


> It says a lot about a site when people are actually willing to pay for something they can use for free.



wait... this site's free?  

*pms chris for refunds*


----------



## nitelightboy (Mar 5, 2007)

It wouldn't be right if we didn't give a little something. I mean, since this site contributes to my work (I spend more time on here than I do actually working) than I guess you deserve a share of my earnings, which reminds me, it's been awhile.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 5, 2007)

I think it's you that deserves the thanks Chris, you put this place together and pay any surplus over our donations out of your own pocket. Thanks a lot dude


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 5, 2007)

Chris said:


> It's 1,000 miles from here, almost exactly.



Hey, *we're* probably driving...


----------



## Rick (Mar 5, 2007)

You do a great job here, Chris, and I'm happy to help.


----------



## nitelightboy (Mar 5, 2007)

Chris is definately "The Man". Only someone like him could've gotten this site going and made sure it stayed awsome when it got this big.


----------

